# عسل سدر صافي ومضمون أفضل انواع العسل باسعار معقوله



## عسل مضمون (23 أبريل 2010)

عســـل ســـدر أصلي صـــاااااااااااااافي مضمون 100 % باذن الله عز والتجربه خير برهان 
وربــي أن عســـل أضمن لكم والضامن الله أن الي بيطلبه منــي إن شاءالله راح يطلبه مره ثانيه وتوجد لديه فوائد كثيرة والعسل معروف بفوائده 

في القرأن :

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وأوحى ربك إلى النحل أن اتخذي من الجبال بيوتا ومن الشجر ومما يعرشون ثم كلى من كل الثمرات فاسلكي سبل ربك ذللا يخرج من بطونها شراب مختلف ألوانه فيه شفاء للناس إن فى ذلك لآيات لقوم يتفكرون. صدق الله العظيم. 

سورة النحل الايه68و69

{مَثَلُ الْجَنَّةِ الَّتِي وُعِدَ الْمُتَّقُونَ فِيهَا أَنْهَارٌ مِنْ مَاءٍ غَيْرِ آسِنٍ وَأَنْهَارٌ مِنْ لَبَنٍ لَمْ يَتَغَيَّرْ طَعْمُهُ وَأَنْهَارٌ مِنْ خَمْرٍ لَذَّةٍ لِلشَّارِبِينَ وَأَنْهَارٌ مِنْ عَسَلٍ مُصَفّىً وَلَهُمْ فِيهَا مِنْ كُلِّ الثَّمَرَاتِ} محمد: من الآية15.


في الحديث:

عن ابن مسعود عليه السلام قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : عليكم بالشفاءين: العسل والقرآن. 

وعن أبي سعيد الخدري عليه السلام قال : جاء رجل إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: إن أخي استطلق بطنه، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : اسقه عسل فسقاه ثم جاءه فقال: إني سقيته عسلاً فلم يزده إلا استطلاقاً، فقال: ثلاث مرات، ثم جاء الرابعة. فقال: اسقه عسلاً. فقال: لقد سقيته عسلاً فلم يزده إلا استطلاقاً. فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : صدق الله وكذب بطن أخيك اسقه عسل فسقاه فبرئ وفي رواية: أن رجلاً أتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: إن أخي عرب بطنه فقال: اسقه عسلاً... ثم ذكر نحوه ومعناه.


فؤائد العسل :

للعسل فوائد كثيرة عرفها الإنسان منذٌ القدم حيث كان طعاماً مفضلاً لدى كل الناس وفي كل العصور ومن فوائد العسل:

1) أنه مادة غذائية عالية القيمة يستخدم غذاءٍ للأطفال والكبار على السواء فهو لا يمكث في المعدة طويلاً إذ أنه سريع الهضم كما يمتص بسرعة داخل الجهاز اللمفاوي ليصل إلى الدم.

2) يقوم العسل بتعويض السكريات المستهلكة بسبب المجهود الجسماني أو الذهني الذي يبذله الشخص.

3) ثبت أن العسل يعمل على تقوية القلب حيث إن للجلوكوز تأثيره الواضح على عضلات القلب فهو يعوض ما تفقده بسبب عملها الدائم فيزيدها قوةً واستمراراً.

4)للعسل دور فعَّال في تنظيم ضغط الدم وزيادة نسبة الهيموجلوبين في الدم.

6) العسل غذاء مثالي لزيادة القوة والطاقة عند ممارسة الألعاب الرياضية والاستحمام، لذلك ينصح بتناول العسل للرياضيين لفوائده العديدة.

7) العسل من أفضل أنواع التحلية عند الأطفال وهو فضلاً عن حلاوته يحتوي على كمية قليلة من البروتين كما يحتوي على أنواع كثيرة من المعادن وهو في نفس الوقت مطهر للأمعاء وملَّين وملَّطف.

8) يلعب العسل دوراً أساسياً في نمو الأسنان وحمايتها.

9) يلعب العسل دوراً مهماً في الوقاية من كثير من الأمراض المختلفة وأخيراً اكتشفت مادة (البروستاجلاندين) في العسل وهي مادة مهمة تلعب دوراً حيوياً في الوقاية من كثير من الأمراض، و نقصها قد يؤدي إلى ظهور الأمراض المختلفة.


الأمراض التي ثبت علاجها بالعسل:​ 
بإذن الله عز وجل 
1ـ الاورام السرطانيه 
2ت تقرحات المعدة
3ـ فقر الدم
4ـ امراض الكبد 
5ـ امراض الجهاز الهضمي
6ـ امرا الضعف العام
7ـ مقوي حنسياً 
8ـ علاج القرحه والقالون ​ 
استخدم الإنسان العسل منذٌ القدم في علاج الكثير من الأمراض وقد أثبت الطب الحديث أن للعسل درواً مهماً في علاج:

1) اضطرابات الجهاز الهضمي حيث يعمل العسل على إلغاء الحموضة الزائدة في المعدة والتي تؤدي غالباً إلى القرحة وقد استعمل كثيراً من الأطباء العسل في علاج قرحة المعدة والاثنى عشر.

2) ثبت أن للعسل تأثير قوياً لمرض الكبد لاحتوائه على الجلوكوز حيث يزيد مخزون الكبد من السكر وينشط عملية التمثيل في الأنسجة.

3) استعمل العسل في علاج أمراض الجهاز العصبي وقد اظهر نتائج طبية منذٌ القدم كان العسل يستخدم في علاج الأرق.

4) يفيد العسل في علاج التهاب الجفون والقرنية وتقرحها.

5) ثبت من التجارب العديدة أن مرضى السكر تنخفض نسبة السكر في دمائهم فتصبح كما في الأصحاء إذا تناولوا العسل، والسبب في ذلك وجود مادة مؤكسدة تجعل تمثيل سكرة أكثر سهولة في الجسم فلا يظهر نسبة مرتفعة في الدم.

ولقد ثبت فائدة العسل تماماً إذا كان مرض البول السكري لا يرجع إلى انعدام الإنسولين تماماً وإنما يرجع إلى صعوبة تنبيه الخلايا التي تفرزه في الدم.

6) اكتشف الباحثون أحد الأحماض الدهنية في العسل توقف انقسام الخلايا النشطة وبهذا تكون هذه المادة مضادة للسرطان حيث توقف نشاط خلايا السرطان العديدة الانقسام.

7) العسل يشبه المضادات الحيوية إذ له القدرة على إبادة الكثير من الميكروبات والفيروسات والفطريات.

8) استعمل العسل في علاج كثير من الأمراض الجلدية المختلفة.

يفيد العسل في علاج كثير من حالات الأطفال مثل:


i- زيادة وزن الأطفال الضعفاء.

2- الوقاية من كثير من الأمراض التي تصيب الأطفال عادةً.

3 - علاج مهم لعدد من أمراض الأطفال كالإسهال المعدي والدسنتاريا.

4- تحسين نسبة الهيموجلوبين في الدم.

أولاً ـ إن أهم خواص العسل أنه وسط غير صالح لنمو البكتيريات الجرثومية و الفطريات ... لذلك فهو قاتل للجراثيم ، مبيد لها أينما وجد .​ 
ثانياً ـ إن العسل الذي يتألف بصورة رئيسة من الغلوكوز( سكر العنب ) يمكن استعماله في كل الاستطبابات المبنية على الخواص العلاجية للغليوكز .. كأمراض الدورة الدموية، و زيادة التوتر و النزيف المعوي ، وقروح المعدة ، و بعض أمراض المعي في الأطفال ، و أمراض معدية مختلفة مثل التيفوس و الحمى القرمزية و الحصبة و غيرها .. بالإضافة إلى أنه علاج ناجح للتسمم بأنواعه .​ 
ثالثاً ــ في علاج فقر الدم :​ 
يحتوي العسل على عامل فعال جداً له تأثير كبير على الخضاب الدموي ( الهيموغلوبين ) ولقد جرت دراسات حول هذا الأمر في بعض المصحات السويسرية أكدت التأثير الفعال على خضاب الدم حيث ازدادت قوام الخضاب في الدم من 57% إلى 80%في الأسبوع الأول أي بعد أسبوع واحد من المعالجة بالعسل . كما لوحظت زيادة في وزن الأطفال الذين يتناولون العسل الزيادة في الأطفال الذين لا يعطون عسلاًَ . ​ 
رابعاً ــ العسل في شفاء الجروح :​ 
لقد ثبت أن العسل يسرع في شفاء الجروح .. و علل ذلك المادة التي تنشط نمو الخلايا وانقسامها ( الطبيعي ) .. الأمر الذي يسرع في شفاء الجروح . ​ 
خامساً ــ العسل علاج لجهاز التنفس :​ 
استعمل العسل لمعالجة أمراض الجزء العلوي من جهاز التنفس ..و لا سيما ـ التهاب الغشاء المخاطي و تقشره ، و كذلك تقشر الحبال الصوتية .​ 
و تتم المعالجة باستنشاق محلول العسل بالماء الدافئ بنسبة 10%خلال 5 دقائق .​ 
هذا و يستعمل العسل ممزوجاً بأغذية و عقاقير أخرى كعلاج للزكام .. و قد وجد أن التحسن السريع يحدث باستعمال العسل ممزوجاً بعصير الليمون بنسبة نصف ليمونه في 100غ من العسل . ​ 
سادساً ــ العسل و أمراض القلب :​ 
عضلة القلب .. التي لا تفتأ باستمرار على حفظ دوران الدم ، و بالتالي تعمل على سلامة الحياة .. لا بد لها من غذاء يقوم بأودها . ​ 
و قد تبين أن العسل ، لوفرة ما فيه من ( غلوكوز) ، يقوم بهذا الدور ... و من هنا وجب إدخال العسل في الطعام اليومي لمرض القلب .​ 
سابعاً ــ العسل و أمراض المعدة و الأمعاء :​ 
إن المنطق الأساسي لاستعمال العسل كعلاج لكافة أمراض المعدة و الأمعاء المترافقة بزيادة في الحموضة، هو كون العسل ، غذاء ذا تفاعل قلوي .. يعمل على تعديل الحموضة الزائدة .ففي معالجة قروح المعدة و الأمعاء .. ينصح بأخذ العسل قبل الطعام بساعتين أو بعده بثلاث ساعات ..​ 
و قد تبين أن العسل يقضي على آلام القرح الشديدة ، و على حموضة الجوف ، و القيء .. و يزيد من نسبة( هيموغلوبين) الدم عند المصابين بقرح المعدة و الاثنى عشري .​ 
و لقد أثبتت التجربة اختفاء الحموضة بعد العلاج بشراب العسل .كما أظهر الكشف بأشعة رونتجن ( التصوير الشعاعي ) اختفاء التجويف القرحي في جدار المعدة ، لدى عشرة مصابين بالقرحة من أصل أربعة عشر مريضاً .. و ذلك بعد معالجتهم بشراب العسل ، لمدة أربعة أسابيع .. و هي نسبة ، في الشفاء ،عالية معتبرة .​ 
ثامناً ــ العسل لأمراض الكبد :​ 
إن كافة الحوادث الاستقلالبية تقع في الكبد تقريباً .. الأمر الذي يدل على الأهمية القصوى لهذا العضو الفعال ..​ 
و قد ثبت بالتجربة .. أن ( الغلوكوز ) الذي هو المادة الرئيسية المكونة للعسل ، يقوم بعمليتين اثنتين : ​ 
1 . ينشط عملية التمثيل الغذائي في الكبد . ​ 
2 . ينشط الكبد لتكوين الترياق المضاد للبكتريا .. الأمر الذي يؤدي إلى زيادة مقاومة الجسم للعدوى .​ 
كما أنه تبين أن العسل أهمية كبيرة في معالجة التهاب الكبد و الآلام الناتجة عن حصوات الطرق الصفراوية .​ 
تاسعاً ــ العسل و أمراض الجهاز العصبي :​ 
إن هذه الخاصة نابعة أيضاً ، من التأثير المسكن للغلوكوز في حالات الصداع ، و الأرق ، و الهيجان العصبي .. و لقد لاحظ الأطباء الذين يستعملون العسل في علاج الأمراض العصبية ، قدرته العالية على إعطاء المفعول المرجو .​ 
عاشراً ــ العسل لأمراض العين : ​ 
استعمل الأطباء ، في الماضي ، العسل .. كدواء ممتاز لمعالجة التهاب العيون .. و اليوم .. و بعد أن اكتشف أنواع كثيرة من العقاقير و المضادات الحيوية ، لم يفقد العسل أهميته .. فقد دلت الإحصائيات على جودة العسل في شفاء التهاب الجفون و الملتحمة ، و تقرح القرنية ، و أمراض عينية أخرى .​ 
حادي عشر ــ العسل و مرض السكري:​ 
نخلاصة الابحاث في استعمال العسل لمرض السكر ..فبين ما خلاصته أن استعمال العسل لمرض السكر مفيد جداً في الحالات التالية : ​ 
1 . كنوع من الحلوى ليس منها ضرر.​ 
2 . كمادة غذائية تضاف إلى نظام المريض الغذائي .. إذ أن تناول العسل ، لا يسعر بعده ، بأي رغبة في تناول أي نوع من الحلوى المحرمة عليه .. و هذا عامل مهم في الوقاية .​ 
3 . كمادة مانعة لوجود مادة ( الأسيتون ) الخطرة في الدم .. إذ أن ظهور ( الأسيتون ) في الدم يحتم استعمال السكريات ، و أتباع نظام أكثر حرية في الغذاء ، على الرغم من مضارها للمريض .. و ذلك للحيلولة دون استمرار وجوده .. و العسل باعتباره مادة سكرية يعمل على الحؤول دون وجوده .​ 
4 . كمادة سكرية .. لا تزيد ، بل على العكس تنقص من إخراج سكر العنب و اطراحه .... و قد تم تفسير ذلك عملياً بعد أن تم اكتشاف ( هرمون ) مشابه ( للأنسولين ) في تركيب العسل الكيميائي .​ 
ثاني عشر ــ العسل و اضطرابات طرح البول :​ 
يرى أن الفركتوز ( سكر الفواكه ) الذي يحتوي العسل على نسبة عالية منه ـ يسهل الإفراز البولي أكثر من الغلوكوز ( سكر العنب ) ، و أن العسل أفضل من الاثنين معاً ، لما فيه من أحماض عضوية و زيوت طيارة و صباغات نباتية تحمل خواص فيتامينية .و لئن كثر الجدل حول العامل الفعال الموجود في العسل الذي يؤدي إلى توسيع الأوعية الكلوية و زيادة الإفرازات الكلوي ( الإدرار ) ، إلا أن تأثيره الملحوظ لم ينكره أحد منهم.​ 
ثالث عشر ــ العسل و مرض السرطان :​ 
لقد ثبت لدى العلماء المتخصصين أن مرض السرطان معدوم بين مربي النحل المداومين على العمل بين النحل و لكنهم حاروا في تفسير هذه الزاهرة .. ​ 
فمال بعضهم إلى الاعتقاد بأن هذه المناعة ضد مرض السرطان ، لدى مربي النحل .. كردها إلى سم النحل .. الذي يدخل مجرى الدم ، باستمرار ـ نتيجة لما يصابون به من لسع النحل أثناء عملهم .​ 
و مال آخرون إلى الاعتقاد بان هذه المناعة هي نتيجة لما يتناوله مربو النحل من العسل المحتوي على كمية قليلة من الغذاء الملكي ، ذي الفعلية العجيبة ، و كمية أخرى من حبوب اللقاح . ​ 
و لقد مال كثير من العلماء إلى الرأي الثاني .. خصوصً بعد ما تم اكتشافه من أن نحل العسل ، يفرز بعض العناصر الكيماوية على حبوب اللقاح ، تمنح انقسام خلاياها .. و ذلك تمهيداً لاختزانها في العيون السداسية إن هذه المواد الكيماوية الغريبة ، التي تحد من انقسام حبوب اللقاح ، و التي يتناولها الإنسان بكميات قليلة جداً مع العسل .. لربما لها أثر كبير في الحد من النمو غير الطبيعي لخلايا جسم الإنسان .. و بالتالي منع الإصابة بمرض السرطان .​ 
و على كل حال .. ما زالت الفكرة مجرد شواهد و ملاحظات .. لم يبت العلم فيها بشيء .. شأنها في ذلك شأن الكثير من الملاحظات التي لم يبت فيها .. و لا يزال مرض السرطان لغزاً يحير الأطباء .. و يجهد الدارسين ‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‌‌‌.​ 
رابع عشر ــ العسل و الأمراض النسائية :​ 
إقياء الحامل وحالات الغثيان التي تصاب بها أمور أرقت الأطباء ..​ 
لقد أجهدهم إيجاد الدواء المناسب ، حتى أن الطب النفسي قد خاض غمار تطبيب هذه الحالات ، على الرغم من عدم جدواه في ذلك بسب طول مدة المعالجة و غلاء كلفة المادة .​ 
و لقد توصل حديثاً بعض العلماء إلى استعمال حقن وريدية تحتوي عل 40% من محلول العسل ـ الصافي كان لها أثر فعال في الشفاء، هذا و قد تبين أن إدخال العسل في الراتب الغذائي للمرأة الحامل يؤدي دوراً كبيراً في مساعدتها أثناء فترة الحمل ​ 
خامس عشر ــ العسـل غـذاء مثـالــي :​ 
إن العسل غذاء مثالي لجسم الإنسان ، يقيه الكثير من المتاعب ، التي تجلبها له الأغذية الاصطناعية الأخرى ..​ 
و إن القيمة الغذائية للعسل تكمن في خاصتين اثنتين متوفرتين فيه : 1 . إن العسل غذاء ذو تفاعل قلوي .. يفيد في تطرية و تنعيم جهاز الهضم .. و تعديل شيء من الحموضة الناتجة عن الأغذية الأخرى . ​ 
2 . إن العسل يحوي على مضادات البكتريا ( الجراثيم ) .. فهو بذلك يحمس الأسنان من نقص الكالسيوم ،و بالتالي يحول دون النخر .. على نقيض السكاكر الأخرى ، التي تحلل بقاياها بواسطة البكتريا .. الأمر الذي يؤدي إلى تكوين أحماض ، منها اللبن ، الذي يمتص الكالسيوم من الأسنان تدريجياً .. فيحدث النخر فيها .​ 
تاسع عشر ــ العسل غذاء جيد للأطفال و الناشئين :​ 
يعمل على تغذية الطفل و لقد جرب الأثر الفعال للعسل على الأطفال في بعض المصحات السويسرية حيث جرى تقسيم الأطفال إلى ثلاث فئات : قدم للفئة الأولى نظام غذائي اعتيادي و قدم للفئة الثانية النظام السابق نفسه مضافاً إليه العسل و قدم للفئة الثالثة النظام الغذائي نفسه للفئة الأولى مع إضافة أدوية مختلفة عوضاً عن العسل لزيادة الشهية أو لرفع نسبة الخضاب فأعطت الفئة الثانية التي أعطيت عسلاً أحسن النتائج بالنسبة للحالة العامة ، و أعلى زيادة في الوزن و أعلى نسبة لخضاب الدم و يرى أن المواد الفعالة في العسل التي تؤثر على قوام الخضاب هي ما يحويه العسل من مواد معدنية كالحديد و النحاس و المنغنيز .​ 


سعرالكيلو (380)​ 
والتوصيل مجاناً داخل الرياض 
الكمية محدودة 
​ابو روان ​


----------



## tjarksa (23 أبريل 2010)

*رد: عسل سدر صافي ومضمون أفضل انواع العسل باسعار معقوله*

صراحة العسل مذكور في القرآن ما يحتاج . 

بالتوفيق يابو روان .


----------



## عسل مضمون (23 أبريل 2010)

*رد: عسل سدر صافي ومضمون أفضل انواع العسل باسعار معقوله*



tjarksa قال:


> صراحة العسل مذكور في القرآن ما يحتاج .
> 
> بالتوفيق يابو روان .


 

بارك الله فيك واشكرك على رفع موضوعي يعطيك العافيه


----------



## لوليتاالدلوعه (23 أبريل 2010)

*رد: عسل سدر صافي ومضمون أفضل انواع العسل باسعار معقوله*

~{اللهم لك الـ ح ــمد ..
كمآ ينبغي لـ ج ــلآل وجهك وعظيم سلـطآنك }~


----------



## عسل مضمون (23 أبريل 2010)

*رد: عسل سدر صافي ومضمون أفضل انواع العسل باسعار معقوله*

سبحان الله وبحمده


----------



## أحلى منى (24 أبريل 2010)

*رد: عسل سدر صافي ومضمون أفضل انواع العسل باسعار معقوله*

بالتوفيق ياارب ع التقرير المفصل والمفيد جدا


----------



## عسل مضمون (24 أبريل 2010)

*رد: عسل سدر صافي ومضمون أفضل انواع العسل باسعار معقوله*



أحلى منى قال:


> بالتوفيق ياارب ع التقرير المفصل والمفيد جدا


 الله يوووفقنا ويااااااااااااااااك


----------



## ام وصايف (24 أبريل 2010)

*رد: عسل سدر صافي ومضمون أفضل انواع العسل باسعار معقوله*

بالتوفيق يارب ..


----------



## عسل مضمون (24 أبريل 2010)

*رد: عسل سدر صافي ومضمون أفضل انواع العسل باسعار معقوله*



ام وصايف قال:


> بالتوفيق يارب ..


 الله يوفقنا وياك ياأم وصايف يالغاليه


----------



## جنا2010 (27 أبريل 2010)

*رد: عسل سدر صافي ومضمون أفضل انواع العسل باسعار معقوله*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## عاشقة مستحيل (19 مايو 2010)

*رد: عسل سدر صافي ومضمون أفضل انواع العسل باسعار معقوله*

بتوفيق يارب


----------



## تاجرة متميزة (21 مايو 2010)

*رد: عسل سدر صافي ومضمون أفضل انواع العسل باسعار معقوله*

بالتووووووووووووووووووووووووفيق يارب


----------



## خوخه (19 يونيو 2010)

*رد: عسل سدر صافي ومضمون أفضل انواع العسل باسعار معقوله*

مووفق إن شاء الله


----------



## امبروزيا (26 يونيو 2010)

*رد: عسل سدر صافي ومضمون أفضل انواع العسل باسعار معقوله*

موفموفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية . بإذن الله ... لكي مني أجمل تحية


----------



## بسمـــــه (17 يوليو 2010)

*رد: عسل سدر صافي ومضمون أفضل انواع العسل باسعار معقوله*

بالتوفيييييييق


----------



## ولد حميد (21 يوليو 2010)

*رد: عسل سدر صافي ومضمون أفضل انواع العسل باسعار معقوله*

عزيزي أعتقد اني ممكن أفيدك كثير في موضوع العسل أرجو مراسلتي[email protected] مع شكري


----------



## أم عايد (22 يوليو 2010)

*رد: عسل سدر صافي ومضمون أفضل انواع العسل باسعار معقوله*

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## بسام البسام (30 يوليو 2010)

*رد: عسل سدر صافي ومضمون أفضل انواع العسل باسعار معقوله*

موفق اخوي وربي يرزقك من فضله


----------



## لك وله (13 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: عسل سدر صافي ومضمون أفضل انواع العسل باسعار معقوله*

موفقه بإذن الله


----------



## ابوسلمان (18 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: عسل سدر صافي ومضمون أفضل انواع العسل باسعار معقوله*

الله يرزقك ويرزقنا


----------

